# McMuffin's artwork



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

now i know i am not a fantastic artist, but i really enjoy drawing, and i decided that i would show off 2 of the drawings that i have done of chaos champions. 
the first drawing is a skull champion of khorne, which i entered in last year's games day art competition U-15s category, but i didn't win, so this year i hope to win it. here he is







. i was pretty happy with the chain on his axe. 

and my second champion of khorne









i will try to get my other stuff scanned next week, so i might have some more pics up, in which case i will have 2 more chaos guys and a couple of space wolves. so leave a comment if you want, and tell me if you think there is anything i should change or anything i should try to do differently.


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

some great shading going on in here. good job


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

Anatomy, proportions, and perspectives.

That is all.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> now i know i am not a fantastic artist


:laugh: Your kidding me right? They look awesome

Skar


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Very nice mate good show!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice, not too bad, alittle comical, love the axe on the first guy


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

here are two of my spece wolves that i did a few weeks ago, only just got them scanned. anyway, i am thinking of entering one of them in the games day art competition, depending on the theme, so hopefully it relates to space wolves or something like that. anyway, here they are
















tell me what you think, they are some of my best in my opinion.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice and clean work my friend. +rep is in good order.


----------

